# Game 23: Warriors @ Nets--12.18.05



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Game 23
Golden State Warriors @ New Jersey Nets**
Sunday December 18th, 2005
6:00 PM, EST
TV Coverage: YES
Radio Coverage: WFAN
Nets Record: 10-12


Probable Starters:*
Click Picture for Player Profile<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <tr align=center><td>*Name*</td><td>*Jason Kidd*</td><td>*Vince Carter*</td><td>*Nenad Krstic*</td><td>*Richard Jefferson*</td><td>*Jason Collins*</td><tr align=center><td>*PPG*</td><td>14.2</td><td>22.1</td><td>12.9</td><td>19.3</td><td>4.0</td><tr align=center><td>*RPG*</td><td>6.9</td><td>6.0</td><td>5.7</td><td>8.5</td><td>4.5</td><tr align=center><td>*APG*</td><td>7.5</td><td>3.7</td><td>1.1</td><td>4.0</td><td>.7</td></table>
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=50% ><tr align=center><td>Key Reserves:</td><td></td> <td></td> <tr align=center><td>*Name*</td><td>*Clifford Robinson*</td><td>*Jacque Vaughn*</td><tr align=center><td>*PPG*</td><td>5.0</td><td>2.0</td><tr align=center><td>*RPG*</td><td>3.1</td><td>.6</td><tr align=center><td>*APG*</td><td>1.3</td><td>.3</td></table>

<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <tr align=center><td>*Name*</td><td>*Baron Davis*</td><td>*Jason Richardson*</td><td>*Adonal Foyle*</td><td>*Mike Dunleavy*</td><td>*Troy Murphy*</td><tr align=center><td>*PPG*</td><td>17.1</td><td>22.8</td><td>4.8</td><td>9.4</td><td>15.9</td><tr align=center><td>*RPG*</td><td>4.5</td><td>6.4</td><td>6.8</td><td>4.0</td><td>8.7</td><tr align=center><td>*APG*</td><td>10.0</td><td>2.6</td><td>.4</td><td>2.6</td><td>1.0</td></table>
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=50% ><tr align=center><td>Key Reserves:</td><td></td> <td></td> <tr align=center><td>*Name*</td><td>*Derek Fisher*</td><td>*Zarko Cabarkapa*</td><tr align=center><td>*PPG*</td><td>13.5</td><td>4.1</td><tr align=center><td>*RPG*</td><td>2.6</td><td>1.6</td><tr align=center><td>*APG*</td><td>3.1</td><td>.4</td></table>

*Team Leaders:*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=70% ><tr align=center><td>*Nets*</font></td><td> </font></td><td>*Warriors*</font></td></tr><tr align=center><td>Vince Carter 22.1</td><td>*PPG*</td><td>Jason Richardson 22.8</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Richard Jefferson 8.5</td><td>*RPG*</td><td>Troy Murphy 8.7</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Jason Kidd 7.5</td><td>*APG*</td><td>Baron Davis 10.0</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Jason Kidd 2.05</td><td>*SPG*</td><td>Baron Davis 1.86</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Nenad Krstic 1.14</td><td>*BPG*</td><td>Adonal Foyle 1.65</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Antoine Wright 100%</td><td>*FG%*</td><td>Andris Biedrins 72.0%</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Scott Padgett 52.0%</td><td>*3P%*</td><td>Zarko Cabarkapa 66.7%</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Scott Padgett 88.9%</td><td>*FT%*</td><td>Calbert Cheaney 100%</td></tr></table>

*Season Standings:*
*Atlantic Division*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=60% ><tr align=center><td>*Team*</td><td>*Record*</td><td>*Game(s) Back*</td><tr align=center><td>Philadelphia 76ers</td><td>12-12</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>New Jersey Nets</td><td>10-12</td><td>1</td><tr align=center><td>Boston Celtics</td><td>9-13</td><td>2</td><tr align=center><td>New York Knicks</td><td>6-16</td><td>5</td><tr align=center><td>Toronto Raptors</td><td>4-19</td><td>7.5</td></table>

*Eastern Conference*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=60% ><tr align=center><td>*Team*</td><td>*Record*</td><td>*Game(s) Back*</td><tr align=center><td>Detroit Pistons</td><td>17-3</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>Miami Heat</td><td>13-10</td><td>5</td><tr align=center><td>Philadelphia 76ers</td><td>12-12</td><td>7</td><tr align=center><td>Milwaukee Bucks</td><td>13-8</td><td>4.5</td><tr align=center><td>Indiana Pacers</td><td>13-8</td><td>4.5</td><tr align=center><td>Cleveland Cavaliers</td><td>12-9</td><td>5.5</td><tr align=center><td>Chicago Bulls</td><td>11-11</td><td>7</td><tr align=center><td>New Jersey Nets</td><td>10-12</td><td>8</td></table>


*Previous Games:*
*GSW Leads Season Series 1-0*
11.21.95, @ GSW: Nets 97-Warriors 100


*Upcoming Games:*
N/A​


----------



## Dooch

Great job on the game thread as usual ToddMacCulloch11. 

This game is definitely going to be an entertaining game. I think we will have a positive outcome since we have homecourt in this matchup. Have to stick with their players on the defensive end. Jason Kidd has to make Baron Davis frustrated, Jason Richardson must be contained, Troy Murphy must have his shots contested, and box out Adonal Foyle on the rebounds.

Go Nets!


----------



## Kidd To Carter515

I think Scott Padget should be an important bench player.


----------



## Phenom Z28

:clap: One of my favorite teams in the NBA right now is coming to town.

Murph-dawg will probably have his way again. I can hear JRich licking his chops because he knows he's going to get 6+ uncontested 3's again. Fisher is gunna kill us too... Hopefully we can counter with something.


----------



## Dooch

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> :clap: One of my favorite teams in the NBA right now is coming to town.
> 
> Murph-dawg will probably have his way again. I can hear JRich licking his chops because he knows he's going to get 6+ uncontested 3's again. Fisher is gunna kill us too... Hopefully we can counter with something.


Oh yea thats right, I totally forgot about Derek Fisher. He is a definite threat from beyond the perimeter. We need stellar defense and if we do have this, when can let our defense fuel our offense.


----------



## justasking?

Well.. this will be a very tough game. I just hope we can use the momentum from this win tonight... Everyone has to again play inspired basketball, and this time, we must really defend the perimeter well. I hope we can get another win at home.

All I can say is... May the force be with us. :biggrin: 

Go Nets!!! :clap:


----------



## Dooch

justasking? said:


> Well.. this will be a very tough game. I just hope we can use the momentum from this win tonight... *Everyone has to again play inspired basketball, and this time, we must really defend the perimeter well.* I hope we can get another win at home.
> 
> All I can say is... May the force be with us. :biggrin:
> 
> Go Nets!!! :clap:


Well said justasking?. I agree that we will need inspired basketball to get this victory. Must have contributions like what happened tonight against the Denver Nuggets. Scott Padgett could again play a key role on the offensive and rebounding parts. Our starters need to give us a steady lead, our bench players need to maintain the lead and our starters will finish it off. Go Nets!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

the nets have developed a pattern of: lose 2, win 2, lose 3, win 2 (well, when they win this one, that pattern will have happened twice in a row)...so going by that, they should win this one....and then hopefully break the streak and not lose the next couple.


----------



## Dooch

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> the nets have developed a pattern of: lose 2, win 2, lose 3, win 2 (well, when they win this one, that pattern will have happened twice in a row)...so going by that, they should win this one....and then hopefully break the streak and not lose the next couple.


Hopefully they break that pattern and instead of dropping games we should be winning, start producing a lot more wins and get back atop of our Atlantic Division.


----------



## justasking?

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> the nets have developed a pattern of: lose 2, win 2, lose 3, win 2 (well, when they win this one, that pattern will have happened twice in a row)...so going by that, they should win this one....*and then hopefully break the streak and not lose the next couple*.


Indeed. I hope we can get some winning streak going.. Imagine if the Nets had a streak of: lose 2, win 2, lose 3, win 1, lose 4.... that would be terrible.  

So lets hope that this nice win would be the start of a good streak for the team. :clap:


----------



## Vinsane

Vince has to come out firing on all cylinders this team was the team he got injured in so I hope he comes out to prove a point


----------



## Yoyo

Between the competence of both the Nets and Warriors, and the Warriors' love (perhaps unintended) for extremely close games, this will go down to the wire.

Good luck with the season. I think you guys can take the Atlantic. Just remember to lose to us tomorrow. :biggrin:


----------



## Dooch

I got tickets to go to this game with Xenosphere, I don't know if we are definitely going or not. Most likely we shall be in attendance rooting on our New Jersey Nets. Going to be a very competitive game, hopefully since we have homecourt in this, then this will put us at an advantage. Either way I am hoping the New Jersey Nets pull out a victory and all the other Atlantic Division teams continue losing.


----------



## Yoyo

Nets may have a home court advantage. I don't know. However, the Warriors have a better record on the road than at home this season, which is a bit bizarre but I thought should be mentioned.


----------



## Dooch

If the New Jersey Nets play stellar defense throughout the whole game against the Golden State Warriors and force the Warriors to have a horrible shot selection and force up their shots. Then the New Jersey Nets will run away with this one. If we leave key guys open and cannot convert on the offensive end then it will be a long day for us. This Golden State Warriors team is one of my favorite Western Conference teams.


----------



## VC_15

All i can say is watch out for threes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! the warrioirs make a living on the 3point line...!!! i think they hit 17 or 13 three pointers against the raptors yesterday? I am almost sure about 17....Defend the perimeter and we should be fine...


----------



## XRay34

Warriors 110
Nets 92


----------



## Vincanity15311

haha marv albert jus said inspector padgett


----------



## GM3

Marv Albert and Marc Jackson will announce today.


----------



## Jizzy

Oh ****, this is the team that shoots the 3 every posseion of theres. Just plase guard the freakin 3 point shot and get Adonal Foyle into foul trouble.


----------



## Vincanity15311

we only lost by 3 last time we played in GS witout Carter most of the way


----------



## GM3

The Key is to stop Baron Davis, Kidd will have his hands full.


----------



## GM3

Vincanity15311 said:


> we only lost by 3 last time we played in GS witout Carter most of the way


New Day, New Game. We beat Washington with Arenas and then they beat us without him.


----------



## Jizzy

Did the game start yet? I want it to start already. :boohoo:


----------



## XRay34

antoine wright on injury report when he never played 5 min of his life in the nba


----------



## GM3

Zoran Plannic has been activated. LJIII has been put in the Inactive List.


----------



## GM3

Warriors control Tip Off.

B. Diddy shoots and misses, Collins rebounds.

Krstic gets fouled by Foyle. Side out


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Davis misses, rebound Collins. Nenad draws a foul on Foyle (his first). Nenad his a turnaround jumper. 2-0 Nets.


----------



## tr_west

Turn around jumper for Nenad.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Richardson misses, out off Foyle. Kidd drives and lays it in. 4-0 Nets.


----------



## GM3

Krstic with a nice shot.

Jason Richardson shoots and misses.

Kidd passes by Diddy and in.

4-0 Nets.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Murphy hits a long jumper. 4-2 Nets.

Kidd hits again, 6-2 Nets.


----------



## justasking?

Lets go Nets!!! :banana:


----------



## GM3

Troy Murphy for 2 but Kidd responds with 2.

6-2 Lead Nets.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Richardson misses, rebound Collins. RJ drives and dunks! 8-2 Nets


----------



## Phenom Z28

:banana:!!!!


----------



## GM3

RJ with back to back fastbreak baskets.

nets up 

10-2

Warriors take Time Out.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Warriors turn it over, RJ lays it on on the break. 10-2 Nets.

Time Out Warriors


----------



## tr_west

2 straight baskets for RJ. 10-2 Nets, lets not give this lead away as quickly as the last one.


----------



## XRay34

vc 0 shots and nets up 10-2

vc b


----------



## justasking?

Nice so far!!! Go Nets!!! :banana:


----------



## Vincanity15311

so ya.. they shud RUN RUN RUN as previusly indicated by u all


----------



## GM3

Dunleavy makes it 10-4

Kidd for 2 and in.

12-4.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Dunleavy hits...10-4 Nets.

Kidd hits a nother jumper. 12-4 Nets.


----------



## tr_west

Dunleavy with a jumper. Jason Kidd gets a nice bounce.. 12-4.


----------



## Jizzy

Ok guys don't get to excited. Remeber we were up by 20 to the Nugs and they came back. I'm just as happy as you guys though. Go Nets :banana:


----------



## GM3

Warriors lose the ball.

Carter for 3 and good.

15-4 Nets.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

VC THREEEEEEEEEEE! 15-4 Nets.


----------



## justasking?

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> VC THREEEEEEEEEEE! 15-4 Nets.


Yeah! Go Nets!! :banana:


----------



## GM3

B. Diddy misses and Nets lose the ball.

B. Diddy hard for the rim and gets fouled.

B. Diddy goes to the line for two.


----------



## tr_west

VC 3!! Baron Davis is fouled shooting a layup. Makes both. 15-6 Nets.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

oh man, collins running the break with kidd...that was strange looking.


----------



## GM3

B. Diddy makes both. 

RJ to the rim but loses the ball

Murphy for 3 and good

15- 9 Net and another Net Turnover and Another Warriors 3

15-12 Nets.


----------



## XRay34

all these [strike]pussies[/strike] do is shoot 3's


----------



## Vinsane

We need a basket


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

damn...two quick threes by the warriors and its down to a 3 point lead.


----------



## tr_west

EWWWW... 2 straight 3's.


----------



## Vinsane

Carter15Nets said:


> all these pussies do is shoot 3's


There making them


----------



## GM3

Sloppy pass and Davis steals the ball shoots 3 and its 

17-15 Nets.

We Need to stop that 3.


----------



## XRay34

great 18 threes gonna hit

11-2 run nets sicking letting teams shoot 3's down their throat all season and it continues


----------



## Vinsane

Another 3


----------



## Jizzy

**** the Warriors. All they do is shoot 3's. ****ing [strike]pussies[/strike].


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Time out Nets. Up 17-15.


----------



## Phenom Z28

And it begins.... :nonono:


----------



## tr_west

Baron Davis makes a 3!! Timeout Nets. 17-15 Nets lead.


----------



## mjm1

what was that nenad?


----------



## Vincanity15311

great... already given up 3 threes


----------



## GM3

Warriors go on hot streaks all the time this was expected, relax.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

jizzy said:


> **** the Warriors. All they do is shoot 3's. ****ing [strike]pussies[/strike].


 but it works for them.


----------



## Vinsane

Why do our games always start off this way


----------



## Jizzy

How's the Arena? Emty or filled to capacity.


----------



## XRay34

shoot make a movie about 3 pointers vs nets

horror movie

3 pointers scarier then freddy krueger, michael myers jason voorhees ciomnbined

f'n vdofkgv


----------



## GM3

Carter makes it 

19-15

Murphy shoots misses but offensive Board.

Carter reaboundsKristic shoots and misses.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

jizzy said:


> How's the Arena? Emty or filled to capacity.


 in the middle like it always is.


----------



## XRay34

nets 6th blown doulbe digit lead @ home this season already

pace for 25


----------



## Jizzy

Why do the nets get big leads then let teams back into the game? We must lead the league in getting a 10+ lead and then losing it.


----------



## GM3

Davis with 2

Collins shoots and its no good (whats new)

Jason Richardson gets fouled by VC.

Side Out.

Murphy to the line for 2.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Tie game, 19-19.


----------



## Vinsane

and the warriors come all the way back


----------



## tr_west

2 free throws for Troy Murphy. Vince Carter with a long jumper. 21-19 Nets.


----------



## GM3

Tied game at 19.

Carter good for 2 

J. Rich shoots, misses and Carter shoots 3

24-19 Nets.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

VC threee! 4-4 to start things off.

Kidd with 7 assists already!


----------



## tr_west

VC 3!!! 4-4 from the field.


----------



## XRay34

alright whatever dont guard the 3 point line i dont care


----------



## Jizzy

I'm a huge Jason Collins fan but why doesn't he ever hit his shot consistently?


----------



## GM3

B. Diddy for 3.

24-22 Nets.

Carter for 2

26-22 Nets.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vince isn't missing.


----------



## tr_west

5-5!!


----------



## GM3

J Kidd steals and outruns the entire Warriors team for 2.

28-22 Nets.

Foyle misses.

Kidd pull up for 3 and good

30-22 Nets.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Kidd for three!


----------



## tr_west

Kidd for 3. 31-22 Nets. CARTER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 6-6!!!!


----------



## GM3

Block by Kidd

and VC for a looooooong 3, wow.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Kidd with the block, that was ridiculous

AND Vince from waayyyyyyy down town!


----------



## XRay34

lmfao vc 6-6 15 pts

30 foot set shot 3

nets 15-17f g!

whata performance


----------



## Jizzy

RJ has to get his meal.


----------



## Phenom Z28

JKIDD The Block, The Steal, and The Assist to Carter from NEARLY HALF COURT! OMG!!!


----------



## Vincanity15311

MY GOD carter from africa on that one


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

where the hell has this team been all season?!


----------



## justasking?

OMG!! VC with 100% shooting so far!!! Kidd with 11 points and 6 assists so far... Nice game for everyone!

Go Nets! :banana:


----------



## Phenom Z28

Jason has 9 assists alreaddy! Get outta the way Scott Skiles!


----------



## GM3

Kidd with 9 assits in 1st Quarter.


----------



## Vincanity15311

now carter has to attack the hoop..


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Kidd already has 9 assists! This could be a historic night


----------



## Vinsane

Vince and J-Kidd killin it 
Kidd almost a double double 11 points and 9 assists
Vince just stay hot


----------



## Jizzy

This is NJ Nets basketball, son. :banana: The crowd must be going wild.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Kidd For Three Again!


----------



## GM3

Murphy misses a 3

Kidd with another 3!

37-22 Nets.


----------



## Vincanity15311

I am laughing my *** off


----------



## tr_west

Another 3 for Kidd. Most points in the first quarter this year!!


----------



## GM3

Kidd Misses

Lose Ball foul on Warriors.

Kidd SITS!?!?!?!!?


----------



## Jizzy

Goddamit. That's how NJ Nets gets down.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

14 points, 9 assists, 1 rebound, 1 block, 1 steal for Kidd as he goes to the bench. Wow


----------



## XRay34

murphy wack


----------



## justasking?

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> 14 points, 9 assists, 1 rebound, 1 block, 1 steal for Kidd as he goes to the bench. Wow


Yeah!!! And VC shooting perfectly!!! :banana:


----------



## GM3

Offensive foul on Nets, Uncle Cliffy.

Murphy good for 2

37-24 Nets.

Collins cant catch easy pass by Carter but Offensive foul on other side.


----------



## ghoti

Kidd will be back at the beginning of the 2nd, I hope.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

what a play by vaughn drawing the charge. 4 on 1 and he comes out on top.


----------



## Noodfan

Please somebody tell me I am not dreaming with Kidd :banana:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

murray into the side of the backboard? I never want to see him on the court again.


----------



## JL104

wow kidd with 9 assists in first quarter... amazing...simply amazing


----------



## GM3

Murray way off and Warriors called for traveling

Carter takes a 3 but misses

End of 1st. 37-24 Nets, That was a fast quarter.


----------



## XRay34

37-24

Funnest quarter of season.


----------



## Vincanity15311

so lamond murray.. our three point weapon shot the only bad shot of the qtr


----------



## tr_west

Lamond Murray hits the backboard and misses horribly. B-Davis travels, lol.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Nets up 37-24 at the end of 1.

That was one of the best quarters of basketball I've seen all year.


----------



## Vinsane

Good 1st Quarter


----------



## 7M3

_That_ was special.


----------



## Noodfan

Someone is *kidd*ing me and this is real funny :banana:


----------



## ghoti

Kidd hates Skiles, so I hope he gives an honest effort to break the assist record. (30)


----------



## justasking?

7M3 said:


> _That_ was special.


Yes!!! :banana:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Get murray out and put zoran in. Please


----------



## Guest

this is great. too bad lamond murray was in. where was padget?


----------



## Phenom Z28

Wow...I want that quarter again.

Hopefully we don't go back to early season Nets basketball and score 37 in the next 3 quarters combined.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

ghoti said:


> Kidd hates Skiles, so I hope he gives an honest effort to break the assist record. (30)


 That'd be very nice.


----------



## XRay34

vc hurt to the locker room


----------



## GM3

Carter injured, jeez, hes int he locker room.


----------



## Jizzy

A first quarter to remeber.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vince in the locker room?! **** **** ****


----------



## XRay34

omfg vc hurt back to back games vs this cursed warrior team


----------



## Vincanity15311

great VC hurt again


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

RJ! That was ridiculous!


----------



## tr_west

Carter stepped on Derek Fischer's foot!! he's going to the locker room :curse:


----------



## Guest

****! VC went to locker room!! landed on davis/fisher? damn.


----------



## Vinsane

Vincanity15311 said:


> great VC hurt again


What happened


----------



## Phenom Z28

Carter is back in the lockerroom, apparently he landed on Fishers foot after his 3 point attempt at the end of the quarter.

RJ the Jam! 39-24 Nets.


----------



## GM3

RJ with a nice dunk.

39-24 Nets.

Warriors miss and Padgett for 3 and good!!!


----------



## roro26

Okay, now THAT was eventful. Love it. 5 threes??

Vince is off to the locker room??


----------



## Vincanity15311

Inspector Padgett for 3!!1


----------



## tr_west

Scott Padgett should start over VC next game.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Padgett with a three!


----------



## justasking?

Grandmazter3 said:


> RJ with a nice dunk.
> 
> 39-24 Nets.
> 
> Warriors miss and Padgett for 3 and good!!!


Nice!!! Go Nets!!! :banana:


----------



## Phenom Z28

That's an S. P. 3!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vincanity15311 said:


> Inspector Padgett for 3!!1


 Start him 1 on 5, he'll kill the other team.


----------



## XRay34

fn warriors hurting vc twice


----------



## GM3

VC walked off to the locker room, probably is fine just being safe.


----------



## ghoti

Put Kidd back in before he cools off!


----------



## Vinsane

roro26 said:


> Okay, now THAT was eventful. Love it. 5 threes??
> 
> Vince is off to the locker room??


Was it one of those where he fell on Bowen's foot


----------



## Noodfan

We are best at will. No more words!!!


----------



## Guest

Grandmazter3 said:


> VC walked off to the locker room, probably is fine just being safe.


let's hope so


----------



## GM3

Vaugh with a miss

Warriors hits

42-27 Nets.

Murray Misses


----------



## Jizzy

That's what those ***** mother****ers get.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Murray in and out, like every shot he takes.


----------



## Vincanity15311

get lamond the **** outta there


----------



## XRay34

is that mr. bean with a beard


----------



## GM3

Bad coaching, when kidd is hot like that you dont sit him.


----------



## ghoti

Jacque Vaughn and Aaron Miles.

Two great Kansas PG.


----------



## Guest

Grandmazter3 said:


> Vaugh with a miss
> 
> Warriors hits
> 
> 42-27 Nets.
> 
> Murray Misses


why is murray in the game??


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vincanity15311 said:


> get lamond the **** outta there


 I second that.


----------



## O2K

how bad is vince's injury?

it looked like he was hot in the first quarter looking at the stats and the Nets are playing well, i hope vince is okay... does it look serious? any updates?


----------



## roro26

Murray... he`s killing me. :nonono: I so want him to step up for us.


----------



## Jizzy

Grandmazter3 said:


> Bad coaching, when kidd is hot like that you dont sit him.




Yes you do. He needs every minute of rest he can get.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

peg182 said:


> why is murray in the game??


 He's gotta be paying frank to put him in the rotation.


----------



## GM3

Foul on Nets, Vaughn

Side Out

Fisher misses.

Murray posts up and Foul on warriors, Fisher.


----------



## Phenom Z28

Was that...something good that happened from LM?


----------



## XRay34

murrays a hog, gets reb holds ball for 10 sec before getting fouled didnt even look at a teammate


----------



## Guest

O2K said:


> how bad is vince's injury?
> 
> it looked like he was hot in the first quarter looking at the stats and the Nets are playing well, i hope vince is okay... does it look serious? any updates?


i only wish i knew


----------



## justasking?

I wish Frank would put back Kidd in the game... now...


----------



## XRay34

bench sucks


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

O2K said:


> how bad is vince's injury?
> 
> it looked like he was hot in the first quarter looking at the stats and the Nets are playing well, i hope vince is okay... does it look serious? any updates?


 He shot and landed on fishers foot. THey're probably just checking to make sure everything is okay.


----------



## GM3

jizzy said:


> Yes you do. He needs every minute of rest he can get.


When a superstar is hot you dont sit him and if you do its a short rest.

and VC Is back.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vince coming back out to the bench. Looks like he's fine.


----------



## Guest

i think he mite have pushed him out of bounds...oh well

great turnover, another palming violation


----------



## Phenom Z28

VC back in the game after the TO.


----------



## Jizzy

Take Murray out and put ****ing Marc Jackson in.


----------



## roro26

VC sighting! :rbanana:


----------



## Guest

WHOA i just saw lj3!!!

oh no wait he's not playing....he's just in that nba cares commercial. dammit.


----------



## XRay34

lamond murray is **** 

antoine wright more useful i bet if he played


----------



## Jizzy

This would be a perfect time to play Wright.


----------



## GM3

Tough Week next week.

Clips, Magic, Heat.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Probably. Send murray to the bench and get zoran and Wright some time.


----------



## XRay34

37 Points in 12 Min

Bench 5 Pts in 4 min


----------



## roro26

Grandmazter3 said:


> Tough Week next week.
> 
> Clips, Magic, Heat.


BRING IT.


----------



## Guest

vince is alright, will return shortly.


----------



## GM3

RJ Misses and Warriors Turnover.

We need to capitalize on this.

Robinson from Vaughn with 2

44-27 Nets.


----------



## ghoti

Damn it, Kidd will have to start over. No more momentum for him. :curse:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Cliff going no headband tonight. So weird seeing him wihtout it.


----------



## XRay34

it went off mr beans leg


----------



## Phenom Z28

Cliffy dunks and is now tied with Scottie Pippen for 39th on the all-time scoring list! :clap:


----------



## Vinsane

peg182 said:


> vince is alright, will return shortly.


Thank you god


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> Cliffy dunks and is now tied with Scottie Pippen for 39th on the all-time scoring list! :clap:


 nice!


----------



## Guest

it's funny watching GS suck so much on offense.


----------



## XRay34

hows fisher hit that

shot looks all messed up still goes it


----------



## Jizzy

Goddamit, I wanted to see Cliffy jam.


----------



## GM3

Fisher for 2.

44-29 Nets

Padgett draws the foul, nice.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Kidd back in.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Padgett is the man.


----------



## tr_west

Padgett gets a man in the air and takes the foul. Makes the first, Makes the second. 46-29.


----------



## Guest

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> Cliffy dunks and is now tied with Scottie Pippen for 39th on the all-time scoring list! :clap:


39...isn't that his age...or 38? he's bout to be 38th.


----------



## GM3

Kidd back in.

Padgett hits both

46-29 Nets

Diddy for 3 and Miss.


----------



## XRay34

omfg jefferson


----------



## Guest

nice jefferson jam.


----------



## tr_west

That was easy...


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

RJ with the dunk! He's attacking the hoop everytime.


----------



## GM3

RJ with a one hand dunk.

and J. Rich comes back

48-31 Nets

Kidd for 3!!!!

51-31 Nets.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Kidd another three!


----------



## tr_west

7-8 for Kidd!?!?!?!?


----------



## justasking?

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> RJ with the dunk! He's attacking the hoop everytime.


That is soooo good!!! Go Nets!!! :banana:


----------



## Real

Well, this is certainly a nice sunday feast for Jefferson.


----------



## XRay34

53-31!!!

Kidd 17 Pts 10 Dimez


----------



## Jizzy

Scott Padgett is great. That's all I got to say about him. It's just amazing how much hustle he brings in.


----------



## GM3

Block by Krstic and RJ on the other end, gets the shot and the foul.

Time Out Warriors

53-31 Nets.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Nenad wit hthe block!!!!

RJ hits and gets fouled! Was that assist #10 for kidd? double double already?


----------



## Noodfan

My man is still hot baby


----------



## XRay34

finally a fun game at meadowlands

not those boring tight games vs crap teams


----------



## Guest

kidd, 3
krstic, REJECTED!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: i love seein that hahaha
kidd > jefferson, layup and1

beautiful haha


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

jizzy said:


> Scott Padgett is great. That's all I got to say about him. It's just amazing how much hustle he brings in.


 He's like scalabrine. But good.


----------



## Vincanity15311

ya so im hoping they dont (like usual) find a way to **** this up...

:knocks on wood:


----------



## justasking?

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Nenad wit hthe block!!!!
> 
> RJ hits and gets fouled! Was that assist #10 for kidd? double double already?


Thats the way RJ!!! Nice!!! GO Nets!!! :banana: :banana: 

By the way, is VC alright? Is he on the floor or bench? Hope he's fine?


----------



## ghoti

No Ason today!

Jason J. Jkidd


----------



## GM3

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> He's like scalabrine. But good.


 
lol, he needs a nickname.


----------



## Jizzy

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> He's like scalabrine. But good.




He's more consistent then Scalabrine and he doesn't get injured so often.


----------



## Guest

justasking? said:


> Thats the way RJ!!! Nice!!! GO Nets!!! :banana: :banana:
> 
> By the way, is VC alright? Is he on the floor or bench? Hope he's fine?


he's in, lookin fine.


----------



## GM3

Have a good one guys, gotta run.


----------



## Jizzy

This is like a dream. I mean seriously. Everything is going our way.


----------



## Vinsane

Vince back in


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Grandmazter3 said:


> lol, he needs a nickname.


 I'm liking Inspector Padgett. Thats the best thing marv has said all year.


----------



## justasking?

peg182 said:


> he's in, lookin fine.


Thanks peg182. HOpe he's still hot!!! Go Nets! :banana:


----------



## Jizzy

Grandmazter3 said:


> Have a good one guys, gotta run.



Peace Grandmazter.


----------



## XRay34

Richard jefferson = drjefferson


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Kidd to RJ who hits the reverse lay in! 55-31 Nets


----------



## XRay34

55-31


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Warriors over the limit...Nenad hits both. 57-31 Nets.


----------



## ghoti

Grandmazter3 said:


> lol, he needs a nickname.


"Inspector"?

Marv called him that.


----------



## XRay34

Kidd 35 Points 25 Dimez 5 Rebs 5 Blocks 5 Steals


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Davis hits. 57-31 Nets.

Nets are shooting 72%. Insane

Kidd to nenad who beats the shot clock! 59-33 Nets.


----------



## tr_west

Nenad is getting more consistent with that jumper.


----------



## Vincanity15311

padgett is human


----------



## XRay34

baron davis is filthy


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Davis hits again, 59-35 Nets.

Padgett called for the foul, nets over the limit.

Time out. 2:57 left in the quarter


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

17 points, 12 assists for kidd already...damn.


----------



## Guest

big 3, all in double digits. no surprise there--

kidd to krstic. beautiful.


----------



## justasking?

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> 17 points, 12 assists for kidd already...damn.


 :banana: :banana: :banana: 

Plus VC and RJ are doing well!!! Nice overall game for all the starters and Padgett. :banana:


----------



## XRay34

mike dunleavy biggest bust in nba


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Murphy hits both at the line. 58-37 Nets.

Vince misses, rebound Richardson. Davis misses, rebound RJ...foyle steals it. Dunleavy with an airball.


----------



## Guest

peg182 said:


> big 3, all in double digits. no surprise there--
> 
> kidd to krstic. beautiful.


excuse me, big 4 all in double digits :biggrin:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

double post, sorry.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Nenad hits again! 10 poitns already for him. 61-37 Nets

Nice past by Nenad, kidd going to the line...hits 1 of 2. 62-37 Nets


----------



## justasking?

The Warriors really either live or die with their 3s, eh? Thank God they're not falling so far tonight.. 

Go Nets!! :banana:


----------



## Vinsane

peg182 said:


> excuse me, big 4 all in double digits :biggrin:


We don't have a big 4


----------



## Jizzy

Mike Dunleavy has to be one of the softest players in history.


----------



## Guest

62 pts with a minute left in the half...damn.


----------



## fruitcake

i want kidd to hit 30 assits at least. (record is 30, right?)


----------



## XRay34

vc 15 in 1st 0 in 2nd


----------



## Vinsane

Vince shoot a jumper you have missed all three layups


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vince blocked by Foyle. Kidd called for the foul.

Cliff in for Nenad. Dunleavy hits both. 62-39 Nets.


----------



## XRay34

vc 1 handed ally oop!


----------



## fruitcake

Vinsane said:


> Vince shoot a jumper you have missed all three layups


he needs to dunk now.


----------



## XRay34

OMFG!!!!!!!!! rjeff !!


----------



## Guest

Vinsane said:


> We don't have a big 4


krstic...soon enough you'll know him as big.

CARTER ALLEY OOP...i'm hopin to see 20 more of those this game.

JEFFERSON SLAMS!!!! daamnn


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vince with the dunk off the allyoop from collins! 64-39 Nets.

Foyle blocked, KIDD TO RJ WITH THE ALLEY OOP!!!! 66-39 Nets!


----------



## fruitcake

fruitcake said:


> he needs to dunk now.


I TOLD YOU


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Halftime*
Nets 66
Warriors 39


----------



## XRay34

rjeff sickest 1 handed ally oop in adonal ugly mf foyles face


----------



## Vinsane

Did vince just block foyle thats what i'm talkin about payback


----------



## fruitcake

that was the best half of basketball in new jersey nets history.


----------



## Guest

i sorta feel bad for adonyl foyle. damn


----------



## XRay34

Best half of the season

reminds of nets few years ago


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Shooting 65% in the first half. That is so insane


----------



## justasking?

We haven't seen that kind of intensity and play in a loooong time. Nice to see everyone aggressive and intense out there!! 

Go Nets!!! :banana:


----------



## Yoyo

fruitcake said:


> that was the best half of basketball in new jersey nets history.


That was the worst half of basketball in...well, the season for the Warriors. Golden State history...nah.


----------



## Vincanity15311

theres a wet mark on my sofa..and its yellow..

yes i jus wet myself over this half


----------



## Vinsane

How was that oop one handed oop's are usually good


----------



## Jizzy

Can this half get any better?


----------



## XRay34

fruitcake said:


> that was the best half of basketball in new jersey nets history.


vs jordans wizards was better

72-37 @ half or something

tons of highlight reels


----------



## ghoti

Should Thorn call at halftime to tell Frank to worry about Marc Jackson's ****ing trade value?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Carter15Nets said:


> Best half of the season
> 
> reminds of nets few years ago


 It totally does.


----------



## Guest

fruitcake said:


> that was the best half of basketball in new jersey nets history.


ya...hadda be one of the best halves


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Dear all the guest viewing the thread:

Sign up and join in the fun! You can start posting right away, so click on register and start posting!


----------



## Phenom Z28

Nets close the half with *back-to-back Alley-oops!

*Collins to Carter and JKidd to Dr. RJ!

Man...wow....no words...god.... I love this game!


----------



## Stefan Nellemoes

Looks like it's one of those games I need to purchase at pontel.com :eek8: ...


----------



## fruitcake

Carter15Nets said:


> vs jordans wizards was better
> 
> 72-37 @ half or something
> 
> tons of highlight reels


well in my limited memory. that was truly unbelievable.

we're projected for a 132 to 78 win.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Kidd: 18 points, 13 assits, 3 rebounds, 1 steal, 1 block.


----------



## XRay34

Vincanity15311 said:


> theres a wet mark on my sofa..and its yellow..
> 
> yes i jus wet myself over this half


Vinsanes TV went from Color to "WHITE" and black after Vince Carters crazy 1st quarter


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Stefan Nellemoes said:


> Looks like it's one of those games I need to purchase at pontel.com :eek8: ...


 How much do they charge? It might be worth it. It has been a pretty, pretty game so far. Everything is going right.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Carter15Nets said:


> Vinsanes TV went from Color to "WHITE" and black after Vince Carters crazy 1st quarter


 :laugh:


----------



## fruitcake

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Kidd: 18 points, 13 assits, 3 rebounds, 1 steal, 1 block.


doubel that and you get

36 points, 26 assits, 6 rebounds, 2 steals, 2 blocks

Now, i would really like to see Kidd get over 30 assits and beat Skiles' record. But i would like to see him at least get a career high (his career high is 25)


----------



## Jizzy

How's the turnout to this game? is it a filled arena?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

And on top of it all: No McInnis or Jackson. All we need is no more murray and everything is good.


----------



## Stefan Nellemoes

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> How much do they charge? It might be worth it. It has been a pretty, pretty game so far. Everything is going right.


€13.50 per DVD...


----------



## Phenom Z28

Stefan Nellemoes said:


> Looks like it's one of those games I need to purchase at pontel.com :eek8: ...


How do you buy games on there? Anytime I try I just get run around in circles. They seriously need to work on their site design, they could have had so much business from me alreaddy.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

jizzy said:


> How's the turnout to this game? is it a filled arena?


 Seems a little more then usual.


----------



## ThreeOfAKind

jizzy said:


> How's the turnout to this game? is it a filled arena?


Actually appears to be a pretty decent turnout. The lower level seems to be near filled to capacity. No clue about the upper levels.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Second half coming up after the commercials. Lets hope they keep on rolling.


----------



## Guest

76ers won....whyyy ...stupid raptors. they can beat us, but they can't beat the 76ers. :curse:


----------



## ghoti

Would it really hurt to play Kidd even if it's a blowout so he can go for the record?

He's healthy and the team could use the boost.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*All you guests viewing the thread: Sign up and start posting!*


----------



## Guest

hawks over nuggets, that's a surprise. i hope hornets beat the spurs, i hate the spurs and i love the way paul plays...paul for rookie of the year, david west MIP


----------



## XRay34

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> *All you guests viewing the thread: Sign up and start posting!*


27 Members 27 guests


----------



## Jizzy

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> *All you guests viewing the thread: Sign up and start posting!*



I already signed up ToddMacholloch.


----------



## Stefan Nellemoes

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> How do you buy games on there? Anytime I try I just get run around in circles. They seriously need to work on their site design, they could have had so much business from me alreaddy.


From their site: "The products in this shop are not available to you if you live
in the USA, Canada or any other location in North America."

The only solution is perhaps to trust me, order in my name and pay on the site with your credit card, and when I recieve the games, I send it to you..

I would have no problems with that, as long as the one ordering payed for the delevery - but I doubt that people trust a stranger on the internet ...


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Carter15Nets said:


> 27 Members 27 guests


 Its been in the mid 20's to mid 30's at points. Everyone should join in the fun!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

jizzy said:


> I already signed up ToddMacholloch.


 I know. But there are around 25-35 people who are viewing the thread and haven't signed up. Thats who I was talking too.


----------



## Vinsane

how was the vince oop
who did kidd block


----------



## AJC NYC

Im h orny


----------



## Vinsane

AJC NYC said:


> Im h orny


WTF


----------



## XRay34

Vinsane said:


> how was the vince oop
> who did kidd block



1 handed from collins

give it a 7/10

rjs was a 9/10


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vinsane said:


> how was the vince oop
> who did kidd block


 It was nice.
Richardson I believe.


----------



## Vinsane

as long as vince goes for 30 im ok


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Carter15Nets said:


> 1 handed from collins
> 
> give it a 7/10
> 
> rjs was a 9/10


 Yeah, the RJ one from Kidd was definitely better.


----------



## Stefan Nellemoes

Vinsane said:


> WTF


:laugh:


----------



## AJC NYC

Vinsane said:


> WTF



This is the best half i have seen in 2 years


----------



## DoctorJay

Fantastic half!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vinsane said:


> WTF


 I was thinking the same thing. hahha


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Collins hits from way out to start things off. 68-39 Nets.


----------



## Petey

LOL... 66-39, just saw the score as I returned home!

YES!

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

love the defense

not giving anything

our best offense is our defense

i hope they now figured out the key to success


----------



## Vinsane

2nd half
I want vince to dunk on foyle


----------



## Vinsane

Collins stop shooting


----------



## Guest

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> It was nice.
> Richardson I believe.


yup, and krstic blocked fisher.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Dunleavy hits a ft..nets miss.murphy going to the line for 2...hits both. 68-42 Nets


----------



## XRay34

Carter to the line for the "T"

............ Swoosh

18 Points


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Petey said:


> LOL... 66-39, just saw the score as I returned home!
> 
> YES!
> 
> -Petey


 not a bad surprise to come home to.


----------



## Noodfan

Hey petey when you are away we play great. Would you mind coming after 1st half every match? :biggrin:


----------



## Jizzy

Lineup please?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Kidd with the steal. who hits a floater in the lane! 71-42 Nets


----------



## Petey

WOW... what is going on with the Nets tonight?

-Petey


----------



## tr_west

JKidd gets the roll. 71-42


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

jizzy said:


> Lineup please?


 the starters


----------



## Guest

carter-collins wtf..
kidd- beautiful play getting to the basket, throwin it up down the middle


----------



## fruitcake

kidd is freakin god like.


----------



## XRay34

Krstic! and1


----------



## Petey

Noodfan said:


> Hey petey when you are away we play great. Would you mind coming after 1st half every match? :biggrin:


 Really?

Shut up!

It's the return of my avatar!

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Petey said:


> WOW... what is going on with the Nets tonight?
> 
> -Petey


 Everthing is working.

Nenad with the putback and 1!


----------



## justasking?

Petey said:


> WOW... what is going on with the Nets tonight?
> 
> -Petey


Its unbelievable Petey! VC off to a hot start, Kidd leading well with 13 dimes and 18 points at the half, and RJ driving!!!

GO Nets!! :banana:


----------



## Guest

carter-collins wtf..
kidd- beautiful play getting to the basket, throwin it up down the middle

krstic!! offensive rebound, puts it back!! great play! and1 (offensive interference, counted!)


----------



## tr_west

Petey said:


> WOW... what is going on with the Nets tonight?
> 
> -Petey


Carter started out 6-6, and then stepped on Derek Fischer's foot and left. And Jason Kidd is not missing, shots and passes.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

haha, murphy with the offensive interference and the FT counts.


----------



## Vinsane

Come on Vince 1-5 since first


----------



## Jizzy

Goddamit.


----------



## fruitcake

Vinsane said:


> Come on Vince 1-5 since first


who cares we're up by 28


----------



## Petey

I'm hardly impressed, I had RJ at 16 for 16 the other night on Live!

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

Warriors gettin to the line


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vince with a nice jumper. 76-47 Nets.


----------



## XRay34

vc disgusting fade away all net

20, tied with kidd

76-47

vc 3rd foul


----------



## Guest

carter made shot, kidd + carter 20 apiece!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Petey said:


> I'm hardly impressed, I had RJ at 16 for 16 the other night on Live!
> 
> -Petey


 :laugh:


----------



## Phenom Z28

Carter hits finally... Two players with 20 points for the Nets alreaddy. Going for four!


----------



## fruitcake

vince hits, he and kidd both have 20. nets up by 29.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Yeah, they are getting a lot of fouls called on the Nets.


----------



## XRay34

troy murphy can shoot


----------



## fruitcake

vince picks up his 3rd. not good, good thing we have that big lead. rj misses.


----------



## XRay34

vccccccccccccccc 333333333333333333333

4th of the game


----------



## Phenom Z28

VC3! He has four in the game.


----------



## Petey

Murphy hits a 3 and pulls the Warriors to 26? Sounds wierd.

Carter for 3, off Collins pass... Jeez.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

VC threeeee! 79-50 Nets!


----------



## fruitcake

lead cut down to 26 after murphy's 3.


----------



## Jizzy

I wish I could watch Net games.


----------



## Guest

carter - for 3, "unconscience" (mark jackson, announcer)


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Collins looked a little shaken up since he fell a few plays back.


----------



## fruitcake

vince 4 for 5 from 3 point land tonight.

collins out, cliffy in. both collins and vince have 3 fouls.


----------



## Vinsane

Nets over the limit we have to continue to shoot the ball well


----------



## XRay34

carter on fire

10/15 25 points


----------



## Phenom Z28

Carter's getting hot! Hits another jumper.

81-50 Nets!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

warriors miss 2 from the line.

Cliff has got the headband on for the second half.

Carter hits again. 81-50 Nets.


----------



## Petey

Carter off one foot, now has Nets last 7 and 25 in the game...

WOW!

-Petey


----------



## Guest

carter, again, 1 foot, 25 pts


----------



## roro26

peg182 said:


> carter - for 3, "unconscience" (mark jackson, announcer)


:rofl:


----------



## fruitcake

VC heating up, hits again. nets up 31. vc with 25.


----------



## Noodfan

I smell a triple double from kidd going for rebounds.


----------



## Jizzy

This is what those damn warriors get.


----------



## Petey

Where is Hbwoy tonight?

Krstic hits. 83-50. Nets.

-Petey


----------



## tr_west

Nenad keeps making that jumper.


----------



## fruitcake

kidd 4 rebounds away from Triple Double.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Nenad hits! The team can't miss!. 83-50 Nets. A 33 point lead!


----------



## XRay34

83-50

Only thing that sucks is VC/Kidd/RJ prob benched in 4th


----------



## Guest

krstic hits,nets 7/11 in 3rd quarter, up 32


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Noodfan said:


> I smell a triple double from kidd going for rebounds.


 Yeah, I think so. He looks like he's going for thm every time.


----------



## tr_west

Petey said:


> Where is Hbwoy tonight?
> 
> Krstic hits. 83-50. Nets.
> 
> -Petey


I'm pretty sure he said he was going away for a while in the NJ/Denver game thread.


----------



## Petey

WOW... did you guys see that?

Nets up 32 and Robinson still hustling for that board?

Nets 8 second back court violation.

-Petey


----------



## Stefan Nellemoes

Oooooooooooooh Yes Sir.. I caaan boooggiiiee.. Aaaaall niiiight loooooong :banana: ...


----------



## aquaitious

Who do you think will win? ;p


----------



## Unique

Haha almost by 30? Nice , People this is what we call a spanking!


----------



## Guest

8 secs? did carter know what was goin on? wtf? up 30... 83-53


----------



## fruitcake

Carter15Nets said:


> 83-50
> 
> Only thing that sucks is VC/Kidd/RJ prob benched in 4th


please no, that means we have to see mcinnis nad jackson....please we haven't lost since we started to bench them for the whole game....


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Nice move by Richardson. Cuts the lead to 30.

Kidd put it up for vince carter range, haha.


----------



## Petey

Richardson with his best Vince Carter impersonation!

Scoop shot off the drive in traffic.

Kidd with a long 3, can't find the mark.

TO.

-Petey


----------



## Guest

is antoine wright active? bench in 4th, could we play him now?


----------



## fruitcake

damn! vince with his 4th foul. should leave the game now.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

fruitcake said:


> please no, that means we have to see mcinnis nad jackson....please we haven't lost since we started to bench them for the whole game....


 And Zoran! It'll be nice to see him get some time.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

peg182 said:


> is antoine wright active? bench in 4th, could we play him now?


 I wish he was. This would be the perfect game to get him in there.

I wish they'd make him active, even if he's the 12th man most nights.


----------



## Jizzy

I hate timeouts, ruins the action of the game. Continue the game already dammit.


----------



## fruitcake

intesesting. vince still in wih 4 fouls??


----------



## Petey

Robinson misses the 3... damn, give it to one of the 4 offensive options on the floor please?

-Petey


----------



## Guest

carter-kidd deff best backcourt in the league...either them or detroit. deff not GS.


----------



## Stefan Nellemoes

The Nets should've had Christian Drejer on the bench.. He could be the Nets' Darko - the human victory cigar...


----------



## roro26

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> I wish he was. This would be the perfect game to get him in there.
> 
> I wish they'd make him active, even if he's the 12th man most nights.


Agreed. I have yet to see him play.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

jizzy said:


> I hate timeouts, ruins the action of the game. Continue the game already dammit.


 Especially when the team is rolling like they are. You never want to see it stop going.


----------



## Noodfan

we must have party here on bbb for the sake of this game


----------



## XRay34

Krstic 7/8 17 Pts


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Noodfan said:


> we must have party here on bbb for the sake of this game


 :laugh: totally.


----------



## Petey

RJ drives, kicks to RJ and it's good.

85-57, Nets.

-Petey


----------



## Ason_Kidd4MVP

fruitcake said:


> intesesting. vince still in wih 4 fouls??


It's not like he's gonna play in the fourth


----------



## XRay34

C;liff Robinson sucks


----------



## fruitcake

nets up 26.

krstic hits, now up 28

kidd needs 3 more rebounds.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Kidd with another rebound, he's definitely going for the triple double.


----------



## XRay34

Kidd 22/14/8


----------



## Petey

Dunleavy shots, misses, Kidd board to RJ, misses, Robinson tips... Warriors controls the ball.

Kidd finishes on the other end after a Warriors miss.

-Petey


----------



## Guest

robinson's tryin really hard hustlin for the ball, and with his shot...he's deff not a 12th man, i think i saw someone say that...i think from a site on netsdaily.com


----------



## Jizzy

I agree with Noodfan. We must do something special tonight for this game. Pull out the champaigne.


----------



## fruitcake

Petey said:


> RJ drives, kicks to RJ and it's good.
> 
> 85-57, Nets.
> 
> -Petey


hahaha how do you kick to yourself


kidd needs 2 more rebounds!
22,8 and 13 tonight


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Ason_Kidd4MVP said:


> It's not like he's gonna play in the fourth


 yeah, if he fouls out, its not going to matter much.


----------



## Noodfan

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Kidd with another rebound, he's definitely going for the triple double.



Yeah there is a triple double smell in the air.


----------



## XRay34

vc done for the night

10/15 25 points


----------



## Stefan Nellemoes

Noodfan said:


> we must have party here on bbb for the sake of this game


Without me though.. In 9 hours, I'm down at the dentist.. :brokenhea .. Should sleep by now, but this is to good to miss..


----------



## fruitcake

boooo vc out of the game now.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

roro26 said:


> Agreed. I have yet to see him play.


 me either. I've missed the few minutes that he has played.


----------



## ghoti

C'mon Zoran!

Get good and stretched out and dominate the 4th quarter!!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Stefan Nellemoes said:


> Without me though.. In 9 hours, I'm down at the dentist.. :brokenhea .. Should sleep by now, but this is to good to miss..


 ouch. Good luck with that. What are you having done?


----------



## Guest

good to see RJ still attacking the basket....


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Carter15Nets said:


> vc done for the night
> 
> 10/15 25 points


 Very nice game for him


----------



## XRay34

rj misses dunk? tired it seems


----------



## tr_west

RJ!!!! :dead:


----------



## Petey

Don't think Carter is done unless they pull their starters...

on the 2nd chance, bad Alley Opp to RJ, turnover.

Too fancy guys!

Just put them away!

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

ghoti said:


> C'mon Zoran!
> 
> Get good and stretched out and dominate the 4th quarter!!


 He better get a lot of time.


----------



## Guest

wow jefferson just screwed up 4 times in a row...i think he's tryin too hard :eek8:


----------



## The One

Wow. Nets are kicking but this game


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

tr_west said:


> RJ!!!! :dead:


 atleast he got the rebound after it


----------



## VCFORTHREE15

VC may not be done i bet he plays a few more minutes with the second unit and then he sits. He needs another 30+ night!! All i can say is we are back. What a game.


----------



## Vinsane

I hope we play like this against the clippers we have to get out to a lead against them


----------



## Stefan Nellemoes

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> ouch. Good luck with that. What are you having done?


I don't know yet..- I hate the dentist, but you gotta do whatever needs to be done..

On topic: Don't take the W for granted just yet...


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

The One said:


> Wow. Nets are kicking but this game


 Thats putting it lightly. Everything that could go right is going right for them tonight.


----------



## Noodfan

ghoti said:


> C'mon Zoran!
> 
> Get good and stretched out and dominate the 4th quarter!!


I agree. With an unstressed game its turn for Zoran and Wright to shine. :banana:


----------



## Petey

5:30 remaining, Nets up 88-62.

Robinson called on a foul, his 3rd, Nets over the limit.

-Petey


----------



## Petey

Hey, this has never happened to me before...

On Live I always our score the other team every quarter!

What is up with that guys?

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Stefan Nellemoes said:


> I don't know yet..- I hate the dentist, but you gotta do whatever needs to be done..
> 
> On topic: Don't take the W for granted just yet...


 last time I was at the dentist he was like "What happened, you had no cavaties last time, and this time you have 3" and I was like "oh...I don't know" and he was like "Oh, I was just kidding". So he leaves and comes back in and is like "Okay, so we need to make an appointment for those cavaties" and I was like "I thought you were joking?" and he said "Oh, I was joking about the 'what happened part', you really have the cavaties".


----------



## The One

Warriors 63 nets 90

Warrors inbound
Warriors are fouled
Warriors make second

Nets inbound'
Nets are fouled
Nets score


----------



## XRay34

1 Rebound away from 3D


----------



## Petey

Haha, Vaughn who was in for quarter with the jumper to beat the shot clock... pretty.,

Kidd board... 9?

RJ draws the foul.

-Petey


----------



## Guest

YEAH jkidd 9 reb---- NINE REBOUNDS!!


----------



## Stefan Nellemoes

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> last time I was at the dentist he was like "What happened, you had no cavaties last time, and this time you have 3" and I was like "oh...I don't know" and he was like "Oh, I was just kidding". So he leaves and comes back in and is like "Okay, so we need to make an appointment for those cavaties" and I was like "I thought you were joking?" and he said "Oh, I was joking about the 'what happened part', you really have the cavaties".


You slapped him, right?


----------



## Noodfan

God please give Kidd 1 rebound.


----------



## Petey

Hey... 125 tonight?

Surely a season high. Padgett in for Krstic.

-Petey


----------



## The One

Warriors 83 Nets 92

Nets make both free throws


----------



## XRay34

Kidd 14.5 PPG 8 APG 7 RPG 2 SPG


----------



## Vinsane

peg182 said:


> YEAH jkidd 9 reb---- NINE REBOUNDS!!


One more board


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Back up to a 29 point lead.

and Inspector Padgeet comes back in for Nenad.


----------



## justasking?

The One said:


> Warriors 83 Nets 92
> 
> Nets make both free throws


Thanks for the update man! 

Go Nets!!! :banana:


----------



## Petey

RJ hits both... his free throw shooting has picked up the last few games.

Fischer misses, RJ had the ball slapped away... team rebound.

-Petey


----------



## Noodfan

The One said:


> Warriors *83* Nets 92
> 
> Nets make both free throws


Hey not funny! :biggrin:


----------



## The One

Warriors 83 Nets 94

Warriors inbound
Warriors turnover

Nets inbound
Nets score


----------



## Petey

Robinson to Kidd off the screen, Kidd drains!

-Petey


----------



## Guest

The One said:


> Warriors 83 Nets 92
> 
> Nets make both free throws


warriors 63* nets 94 (just scored)


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

kidd hits again!

Padgett fighting for the boards, nice to see that energy.


----------



## Petey

Zarko drives, stripped by Robinson, Nets pulling it back.

What fast paced B-Ball.

RJ to Kidd for 3, no good.

-Petey


----------



## The One

Warriors 83 Nets 94

Warriors inbound
Warriors miss

Nets rebound
Nets miss

Warriors rebound
Warriors miss at buzzer

End of Third


----------



## Petey

Fisher to Ellis, misses.

94-63, Nets?

Kidd is a board away from a triple double.

-Petey


----------



## Guest

he's gonna get his triple-double.


----------



## XRay34

Kidd 24/13/9 after 3

31 point lead you know he wont' play 4th so there goes 3d

faaaaaawk


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*End of 3rd*
Nets 94
Warriors 63


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Let Kidd play till he gets that last rebound!


----------



## ghoti

It's Zoran time!!


----------



## justasking?

The One said:


> *Warriors 83* Nets 94
> 
> Warriors inbound
> Warriors turnover
> 
> Nets inbound
> Nets score


HUH? Maybe you meant 63?


----------



## Petey

The One said:


> Warriors 83 Nets 94
> 
> Warriors inbound
> Warriors miss
> 
> Nets rebound
> Nets miss
> 
> Warriors rebound
> Warriors miss at buzzer
> 
> End of Third


 Haha, not 83... 63 champ. 

-Petey


----------



## The One

Kidd one rebound away from triple double. He had nine assist in the third quarter alone.


----------



## AJC NYC

Do u think that any of the starters are gonna get any playing time???


----------



## Noodfan

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Let Kidd play till he gets that last rebound!


Or else Kidd will get Frank fired :biggrin:


----------



## The One

Petey said:


> Haha, not 83... 63 champ.
> 
> -Petey


Oops. my bad


----------



## AJC NYC

Do u think that any of the starters are gonna get any playing time??


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Just managed to tune in for a moment, and oh it's sweet!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

AJC NYC said:


> Do u think that any of the starters are gonna get any playing time???


 RJ will probably get some time. I'm assuming once kidd gets his rebound, he'll sit.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Kidd starting off the quarter on the bench? boooo


----------



## Petey

Fisher hits a jumper to open the 4th.

-Petey


----------



## Guest

notice marc jackson + jeff mcinnis did not play...coincidence? i think not. they are bad luck, and they suck.

i hope jkidd goes back in for a rebound


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Jackson and McInnis in. Still no zoran. :sigh:


----------



## The One

Warriors 63 Nets 96

Warriors inbound
Warriors miss

Nets rebound
nets miss

Warriors rebound
Warriors miss

nets rebound
Nets score


----------



## Petey

Hey Marc Jackson and McInnis are now in.

Murray is even in.

McInnis drives and hits.

96-65, Nets.

-Petey


----------



## aquaitious

If Carter doesn't play, Kidd needs 2 points to lead the Nets in scoring, rebounding and assists for the night.


----------



## Vinsane

So the starters are done for the night i suppose


----------



## Vincanity15311

lets see how Mcinnis and MJAX **** this up


----------



## Petey

McInnis to Jackson, no good, Fisher brings it down... and hits a jumper.

Frank... Starters?

Opps, sorry.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

peg182 said:


> notice marc jackson + jeff mcinnis did not play...coincidence? i think not. they are bad luck, and they suck.
> 
> i hope jkidd goes back in for a rebound


 I'm not gonna complain, haha.


----------



## Noodfan

Mcinnis playing? I am paying my sins. God punishing me!


----------



## Guest

stop giving the ball to marc jackson!
lamond murray did make that tho...thas good.

give the ball to padget!


----------



## Petey

Murray off the screen and Murray drops it in.

Some Warriors with authority.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Murray actually hits a shot? first time for everything!


----------



## Jizzy

Pull out that champaigne. :buddies:


----------



## Vinsane

let carter get 30 and kidd one more rebound


----------



## Jizzy

Lineup please?


----------



## Petey

McInnis throw the ball over the head of Jackson and Murphy.

McInnis and Jackson trying to get some chemistry out there.

Ellis misses.

Where are our starters?

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Dear Murray:
Never shoot again please. Thanks.

~ToddMac11


----------



## Petey

Murray misses off the screen, and Padgett then breaks up a pass, off the Warriors last.

GREAT HUSTLE play when we are down...

-Petey


----------



## Guest

mcinnis terrible pass

great defensive play by padget, knocking the ball, off cabarkapa


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

jizzy said:


> Lineup please?


 Jackson, Padgett, Murray, McInnis, Vaughn (I think)


----------



## justasking?

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Dear Murray:
> Never shoot again please. Thanks.
> 
> ~ToddMac11


 :yes: :laugh: 

Maybe you should put FROM: NETS FANS :biggrin:


----------



## AJC NYC

so by how many points do u think we are gonna win by now?????


----------



## Sad Mafioso

jizzy said:


> Lineup please?


The bench + Inspector Padgett.


----------



## Guest

jizzy said:


> Lineup please?


vaughn, mcinnis. murray, padget, jackson....

that snowman on the piano is creepy.


----------



## Phenom Z28

justasking? said:


> :yes: :laugh:
> 
> Maybe you should put FROM: NETS FANS :biggrin:


We can create a petition :biggrin:


----------



## AJC NYC

so by how many points do u think we are gonna win by now????


----------



## Petey

Muahahaha, 1 Billion dollars.

Sorry.

I just want to see the squad hit 125.

McInnis for 3!

-Petey


----------



## justasking?

I hope Frank realizes that Kidd is 1 rebound away from a triple double...


----------



## The One

Warriors 69 Nets 101

Nets inbound'
Nets for three


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

McInnis hits a three!

Zoran in now too, finally


----------



## Petey

Zoran with the board... brings it down.

Nets with 34 assists, a season high!

-Petey


----------



## Sad Mafioso

Starters aren't going to come back.

Come on, it's a blowout, putting them in would be an insult.


----------



## Guest

jmcnasty made 3, 



planinic in for vaughn


----------



## Noodfan

Planinic in.
C'mon man its your turn :banana:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

justasking? said:


> I hope Frank realizes that Kidd is 1 rebound away from a triple double...


 They showed them talking and Kidd laughing...I figured it was something about that.


----------



## Petey

Zarko coverts after a Jackson miss on our end.

101-71, Nets.

-Petey


----------



## The One

Warriors 71 Nets 101

warrioirs inbound
Warriors miss''

Nets rebound
Nets miss

Warriors rebound''
Warriors score


----------



## Petey

And Jackson misses again.

Fisher drives to Ellis, and Ellis with the triple.

Starters?

-Petey


----------



## The One

Warriors 74 Nets 101

Warriors for three


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Sad Mafioso said:


> Starters aren't going to come back.
> 
> Come on, it's a blowout, putting them in would be an insult.


 Yeah, I doubt they'll see any time. It'd be nice to see kidd get that last rebound though.


----------



## The One

Warriors 74 Nets 103


----------



## Vinsane

This is one game where the bench can come in and not **** up


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

zoran hits!


Every net player who is active has scored. Except for Jackson.


----------



## The One

Warriors 77 Nets 105


----------



## Guest

GREAT- planinic attacking basket, out to mcinnis, back to planinic (around ft line), its good
ellis scores again (2 ptr)

mcinnis scores again 77, 105


----------



## Petey

Zoran drives to McInnis, McInnis to Zoran for a fadeaway.

All Nets have scored but for Marc Jackson!

Ellis again.

Nets 103-77!

Nets 58% for the night.

McInnis again?!?!

-Petey


----------



## Vincanity15311

Lamond..howd u manage to **** that up


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

MURRAY! How do you miss that?!


----------



## Petey

Fisher for 3... foul away from the ball, foul on McInnis.

-Petey


----------



## Guest

murray missed WIDE OPEN LAYUP!!!!

TAKE HIM OUT OF THE GAME PLEASE


----------



## The One

Warriors 77 Nets 105

warriors rebound'
Warriors miss
Warriors are fouled


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vincanity15311 said:


> Lamond..howd u manage to **** that up


 he needs to go on the inactive list. Put wright on the roster, he can't be any worse.


----------



## The One

peg182 said:


> murray missed WIDE OPEN LAYUP!!!!
> 
> TAKE HIM OUT OF THE GAME PLEASE


Lighten up, they're up by thirty :biggrin:


----------



## AJC NYC

so by how many points do u think we are gonna win by now?????


----------



## Noodfan

peg182 said:


> murray missed WIDE OPEN LAYUP!!!!
> 
> *TAKE HIM OUT OF THE GAME PLEASE*


I don't agree trade him. :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> he needs to go on the inactive list. Put wright on the roster, he can't be any worse.


true dat


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Noodfan said:


> I don't agree trade him. :biggrin:


 I'd trade him to any team in the league for a sack of basketballs.


----------



## Vinsane

This was a quick game


----------



## justasking?

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> he needs to go on the inactive list. Put wright on the roster, he can't be any worse.


I agree ToddMac. Murray is dreadful.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> I'd trade him to any team in the league for a sack of basketballs.


 and I'll throw in Jackson for a new pair of sneakers for everyone on the team.


----------



## Guest

The One said:


> Lighten up, they're up by thirty :biggrin:


he's embarrassing us. but, hey, i'll forgive him for that, and give him another chance. he's just warming up for the season, i understand.


----------



## Petey

Vinsane said:


> This was a quick game


 Fell asleep? Haven't seen ya post upon returning.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

Come on bench put up 20 in the quarter marc jackson better score


----------



## The One

Warriors 77 Nets 107

Nets inbound
Nets are fouled
Nets makes first
Nets mske second

Warriors inbound'
Warriors miss
Warriors off-rebound
Warriors arre fouled


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vinsane said:


> This was a quick game


 It did go by pretty fast. I guess it seems faster when things are good. Those really bad games...those were painfully long.


----------



## The One

Warriors 79 Nets 107


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

justasking? said:


> I agree ToddMac. Murray is dreadful.


 Thats a nice way of putting it.


----------



## ghoti

Actually Mark, "Kids are People, Too" was not the theme song of Romper Room.

It was the theme song of Wonderama, with host Bob McAllister.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

ghoti said:


> Actually Mark, "Kids are People, Too" was not the theme song of Romper Room.
> 
> It was the theme song of Wonderama, with host Bob McAllister.


 owned


----------



## Petey

Hey, Frank isn't putting in Kidd?

I can understand...

Would had been nice to drop a triple double on his home town's team!

But better safe than sorry.

-Petey


----------



## Noodfan

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> It did go by pretty fast. I guess it seems faster when things are good. Those really bad games...*those were painfully long*.


Really really painful...


----------



## The One

Warriors 81 Nets 107

Nets inbound 
Nets turnover

Warriors score


----------



## The One

Warriors 81 Nets 109


----------



## Vincanity15311

i must say jeff is playing well


----------



## The One

warriors 83 Nets 109


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Petey said:


> Hey, Frank isn't putting in Kidd?
> 
> I can understand...
> 
> Would had been nice to drop a triple double on his home town's team!
> 
> But better safe than sorry.
> 
> -Petey


 I think he should have left him out there at the start of the 4th. Let him get his rebound, call a time out and let him sit.


----------



## The One

Warriors 83 Nets 112


----------



## Petey

Padgett with his 2nd 3.

Nets 112-82!

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy

Petey said:


> Padgett with his 2nd 3.
> 
> Nets 112-82!
> 
> -Petey




Goddamn


----------



## Noodfan

Vincanity15311 said:


> i must say jeff is playing well


İncreasing value?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vincanity15311 said:


> i must say jeff is playing well


 well I guess there really is a first time for everything.


----------



## ghoti

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> owned


----------



## Guest

Vincanity15311 said:


> i must say jeff is playing well


offensively, same old defense, as usual. padget another 3, beautiful...thas a beauty padget


----------



## The One

Warriors 83 Nets 112

Nets are fouled
nets timeout

2:51 remaining in the game


----------



## Vinsane

please tell me marc jackson is going to the line he better score


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Noodfan said:


> İncreasing value?


 I hope so. Too bad Jackson can't bump his up some.


----------



## ghoti

Vincanity15311 said:


> i must say jeff is playing well


Why? Because he's hogging the ball and running by uninterested defenders in garbage time?

I wish he was gone yesterday.


----------



## aquaitious

Petey said:


> Hey, Frank isn't putting in Kidd?
> 
> I can understand...
> 
> Would had been nice to drop a triple double on his home town's team!
> 
> But better safe than sorry.
> 
> -Petey



Not like it really matters, this is a guy who can put up a tripple double every night.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

ghoti said:


>


 :laugh:

I've always liked this one:


----------



## The One

Warriors 83 Nets 114


----------



## Petey

AND... Jackson gets it done.

All Nets have scored.

114-83, Nets.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

aquaitious said:


> Not like it really matters, this is a guy who can put up a tripple double every night.


 yeah, but he's so so soooo close.


----------



## The One

Warriors 85 Nets 114

Warriors inbound'
Warriors are fouled
Warriors inbound
Warriors score


----------



## Phenom Z28

Jackson going to the line to give us a new season high in scoring :clap:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Petey said:


> AND... Jackson gets it done.
> 
> All Nets have scored.
> 
> 114-83, Nets.
> 
> -Petey


 phew. Looks like they get 250 points (I think) andcan unlocked a pair of shoes (no harm in another live refrence)


----------



## Petey

Kidd and fellow starters are done tonight.

-Petey


----------



## ghoti

Kidd should run on the court and grab a rebound!

It'll be like a power play.


----------



## Noodfan

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> yeah, but he's so so soooo close.


I don't know why but I would be extra happy if he did this game.


----------



## Petey

Nets 116-85, Keep firing away boys!

1:25 to play.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

ghoti said:


> Kidd should run on the court and grab a rebound!
> 
> It'll be like a power play.


 :laugh:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Noodfan said:


> I don't know why but I would be extra happy if he did this game.


 It just seems fitting. i mean, he almost had a double double in the first quarter. It's only right that he gets the tripe double.


----------



## Petey

Padgett misses a 3, long outlet to Ellis and converts.

Zoran loses the ball, Warriors reset.

Rejected... follow by Ike!

-Petey


----------



## The One

Warriors 89 Nets 118

come on, win by thirty


----------



## Petey

McInnis with a tear drop and he has 11.

Nets still at 58% from the field. Both season highs (and point total).

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

The first of game out of 23 that the starters have been able to sit the 4th
I guess wants his spot back 11 on 5-6


----------



## The One

Warriors 90 Nets 118

End of Game!


----------



## Petey

Ike to the line... still playing hard. Loving both 2nd units.

118-90, Nets win!

-Petey


----------



## Vincanity15311

good domination... much needed rest for Big 3


----------



## Vinsane

The One said:


> Warriors 89 Nets 118
> 
> come on, win by thirty


Naw only by 28 lol


----------



## Guest

great game, great talkin to ya guys


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

McInnis put up a lot of poitns real quick


----------



## Jizzy

*I just wanna say I love you guys. *


----------



## Vincanity15311

did mark jackson just say Richard Jefferson was on the warriors HAH


----------



## aquaitious

Thanks for the picture. 

http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?p=2949933#post2949933


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

jizzy said:


> *I just wanna say I love you guys. *


 :buddies:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

aquaitious said:


> Thanks for the picture.
> 
> http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?p=2949933#post2949933


 no problem :biggrin:


----------



## Phenom Z28

jizzy said:


> *I just wanna say I love you guys. *


:cheers:

AAaannnddd this...

As mentioned, Cliffy is tied with Pip on the all-time scoring list, but it took him 93 more games than Scottie...

*39. Clifford Robinson - 18,940*
40. Scottie Pippen - 18,940

Jason Kidd passed THREE on the list

*186. Jason Kidd - 11,954*
187. Clyde Lovellette - 11,947
188. Herb Williams - 11,944
189. Sidney Moncrief - 11,931

And Vince passed Grant Hill, but they'll probably battle it out for a while...

*209. Vince Carter - 11,478*
210. Grand Hill - 11,456


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> :cheers:
> 
> AAaannnddd this...
> 
> As mentioned, Cliffy is tied with Pip on the all-time scoring list, but it took him 93 more games than Scottie...
> 
> *39. Clifford Robinson - 18,940*
> 40. Scottie Pippen - 18,940
> 
> Jason Kidd passed THREE on the list
> 
> *186. Jason Kidd - 11,954*
> 187. Clyde Lovellette - 11,947
> 188. Herb Williams - 11,944
> 189. Sidney Moncrief - 11,931
> 
> And Vince passed Grant Hill, but they'll probably battle it out for a while...
> 
> *209. Vince Carter - 11,478*
> 210. Grand Hill - 11,456


 awesome. Congrats to them all!


----------



## Omega

hey guys. great win. how was our D? i saw they only scored 89 but how exactly did we look defensively? also is carter okay? heard something happened with his ankle. and how about Kidd. whadda pimp.


----------



## Phenom Z28

ChemicalCutthroat said:


> hey guys. great win. how was our D? i saw they only scored 89 but how exactly did we look defensively? also is carter okay? heard something happened with his ankle. and how about Kidd. whadda pimp.


Not bad...But, the Warriors live and die by the jump-shot. Today they died. It didn't have _everything_ to do with the Nets D.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

ChemicalCutthroat said:


> hey guys. great win. how was our D? i saw they only scored 89 but how exactly did we look defensively? also is carter okay? heard something happened with his ankle. and how about Kidd. whadda pimp.


 The D looked alright. A lot of it was that the warriors weren't hitting anything (like phenom said, they live by the jumpshot, they die by the jumpshot). 

Vince seemed okay. He got his ankle re-taped and came back in fairly soon after and played good.

And Kidd was crazy. He had 9 assists at the end of the first. Out of nowhere too it seemed. I was watching and then Marv said he had 7 already, and it really didn't seem like it. Would have been awesome if he kept up that pace, but I can't complain.


----------



## Omega

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> Not bad...But, the Warriors live and die by the jump-shot. Today they died. It didn't have _everything_ to do with the Nets D.


i was afraid of that. oh well good win nonetheless.


----------



## amaru

yes,i think the best victory of the season.i think everybody enjoy the game but we're waiting for trade.


----------



## Petey

amaru said:


> yes,i think the best victory of the season.i think everybody enjoy the game but we're waiting for trade.


 The game verus the Bulls was still clearly my favorite on the season!

-Petey


----------



## Dooch

Great game, I was in attendance tonight. I got the opportunity to meet some of the players from the Golden State Warriors. Baron Davis, Jason Richardson, Troy Murphy and Mike Dunleavy. It was a blowout win from start to finish. Baron Davis should have got a technical foul at the end of the first half he was arguing with the referee and cursing him out. The referee was getting mad even. Oh well, I guess.

Great win though, hopefully we continue to carry our success and momentum and take it out on the Los Angeles Clippers this Tuesday, December 20th. Vince Carter and Richard Jefferson played well today, both recieved alley-oops from Jason Kidd.

Keep it going boys!


----------



## Dooch

*90*







*118*​
The Golden State Warriors fall to (14-10) on the season.
The New Jersey Nets improve to (11-12) on the season and remain 1 game behind Philadelphia in the Atlantic Division.

*Kidd one rebound shy of triple-double as Nets cruise*

*EAST RUTHERFORD, N.J. (AP) --* The New Jersey Nets got out and ran, and the Golden State Warriors couldn't keep up.

Jason Kidd fell one rebound shy of a triple-double, finishing with 24 points and 13 assists to lead the Nets over the Warriors 118-90 Sunday night.

Vince Carter scored 25 points for the Nets, who had their best first quarter of the season and never trailed. Nenad Krstic and Richard Jefferson each added 17 points.

The Nets relied on the fast break when they won consecutive Eastern Conference titles in 2002 and '03.

"It was just like the good old days," Jefferson said. "When I'm out there running, then that's when I'm playing my best. It felt so good out there. We showed that we still have the ability to get out there."

The Nets shot a season-high 58 percent in their easiest victory of the season and have won two straight at home after dropping the previous four. Kidd has 68 career triple-doubles.

"More or less, we've all been waiting for something like this to happen," Kidd said. "I think we've showed that we all can have some success at the same time. We showed our running game and proved that we don't have to play halfcourt."

Troy Murphy, a New Jersey native, led the Warriors with 19 points. Baron Davis added 18, but Golden State lost for the fourth time in six games.

The Nets made 16 of their first 18 shots (89 percent) en route to their best one-quarter scoring performance of the year. They used a 13-0 run during a 2:08 stretch to turn a two-point lead into a 37-22 advantage and led 37-24 after the period.

"We weren't ready to play and they obviously were, so, basically, end of story, really," Warriors coach Mike Montgomery said. "We just weren't ready to play and there's just no other issue. They just drilled their shots early. We didn't defend them and then off they went."

Kidd and Carter both shot 6-of-7 in the quarter.

New Jersey increased their lead to 66-39 at halftime. Jefferson had 10 points in the second quarter, with the highlight an alley-oop dunk on a pass from Kidd. The Nets ended the first half shooting 64 percent from the floor, their best shooting half of the season.

"I think it's all about being focused, just coming out and playing basketball, having fun," Carter said. "We put aside all the negative stuff and just relaxed. Everything looked different because we were playing loose. We're not so uptight and worried about what happened in the past. Getting out and running, playing aggressive, focusing on relaxing. That's the difference."

The Nets extended the lead to 81-50 at one point in the third quarter.

*Game notes*
Before Sunday, the Nets' most lopsided victory this season was a 13-point win (97-84) at Charlotte on Dec. 7. New Jersey's prior best shooting performance was 56 percent at Cleveland on Dec. 9. ... The Nets have won eight in a row at home against Golden State. ... The Warriors' previous worst loss this season was a 24-point margin at San Antonio Nov. 23. ... The Nets are 8-1 when scoring more than 100 points.


----------



## Dooch

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/boxscore?gameId=251218017- Boxscore: Golden State Warriors 90 @ New Jersey Nets 118

(Copy and Paste link into a new Internet Explorer document)


----------



## Dooch

*Pictures/Images from today's 118-90 rout of the Golden State Warriors:*









New Jersey Nets' Vince Carter watches the fourth quarter from the bench as the Nets beat the Golden State Warriors, 118-90, during NBA basketball Sunday night, Dec. 18, 2005, in East Rutherford, N.J. Carter led all scorers with 25 points.









New Jersey Nets' Zoran Planinic (10), of Bosnia-Herzegovina, battles for control of the ball with Golden State Warriors' Andris Biedrins, of Latvia, during fourth quarter NBA basketball Sunday night, Dec. 18, 2005, in East Rutherford, N.J. The Nets won, 118-90.









Golden State Warriors' Zarko Cabarkapa, right, of Serbia and Montenegro, beats New Jersey Nets' Zoran Planinic, of Bosnia-Herzegovina ,during fourth-quarter NBA basketball Sunday night, Dec. 18, 2005, in East Rutherford, N.J. The Nets won, 118-90.









New Jersey Nets' Vince Carter shoots over Golden State Warriors' Jason Richardson during first quarter NBA basketball Sunday night, Dec. 18, 2005 in East Rutherford, N.J.









New Jersey Nets' Jason Kidd goes up with a shot as he gets his shot contested by Golden State Warriors' Baron Davis, right, during first quarter NBA basketball Sunday night, Dec. 18, 2005 in East Rutherford, N.J.









New Jersey Nets' Richard Jefferson goes up with a shot over Golden State Warriors' Derek Fisher (4) during second-quarter NBA basketball Sunday night, Dec. 18, 2005, in East Rutherford, N.J.


----------

